# 3/9 - Deep Dropping - Exploring New Spots



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Left shoreline around 7am..headed about 70 miles SW looking to bounce around and find some new deep dropping spots. Water cooled down a bit nearshore.. 64° until about 10 miles offshore, which is down from almost 69° last week. 

Water 20 miles out is blue-green but little to no grass was seen all the way out to where we pulled the throttles back...70 miles out. 

Lots of fish biting and we found several great new spots. Although we could have limited out on grouper at a couple of spots we tried just taking a fish it two from good spots so that they will be productive for future trips... Didn't get as many as hoped, but still a fun day! Not pictured is the 50# wahoo that pulled right up to the boat after we released a porgy back after a drop... Very cool and he was lit up.. couldn't get him to eat, but still an amazing experience!

Hope this next Friday weather window holds up...til next time, tight lines!

Capt'n Daddy


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a couple sows on them snaps!!! Got some good eats!!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's smart not overfishing the spots so you have a good place for next time. Had a wahoo do the same thing about 3 weeks ago. He was free swimming like a cobia and couldn't get him to eat. Thanks for the report!


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice work!
Looks like seas cooperated too.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Freakin snapper are huge!


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

https://youtu.be/ibEZ6zrssXg

need what ever these guys are using.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell us about your boat. I think I passed you awhile back towing it by Tiger Point Winn Dixie.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

LITECATCH said:


> Tell us about your boat. I think I passed you awhile back towing it by Tiger Point Winn Dixie.



What do you want to know? She's a beast!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great report..


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard to tell from the picture, Tideline? Size?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Tide line 24ft twin 200's Suzuki


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

How deep where you getting the grouper?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Tideline 235 I guess?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Sea-r-cy said:


> How deep where you getting the grouper?


Grouper were taken anywhere from 450 to 750ft


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

LITECATCH said:


> Tideline 235 I guess?


Correct. Rides and fishes like a good 28ft center console. I've got a +/- 400 mile range to boot.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

How big are the fuel tanks on yours? There's one over here in Destin, seen it riding in some sketchy seas and rides very nice.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

k-p said:


> How big are the fuel tanks on yours? There's one over here in Destin, seen it riding in some sketchy seas and rides very nice.


Twin 80 gallon


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Its a beautiful boat..!!


----------

